# Hot in Hades... (1 Viewer)



## terrib (Jul 16, 2010)

It's 40 minutes to midnight and it's still over 90 degrees here in Dallas...and looks like there is no relief on the horizon...the weatherman said we could be hitting 105-110 for the next month or so... Remind me not to complain when Winter comes...:wink:


What's it like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## caelum (Jul 16, 2010)

Yet more evidence for global warming!!!  Am I right or am I right?  It's pretty hot in my neck of the woods, but we're getting lots of thunder storms.  The wind's crazy; trees are falling down.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 16, 2010)

Believe it or not, I'd trade with you in a hot (so to speak) minute.  It's only running around 87 degrees right now (midnight) but the humidity is like 95%.

Last year was the hottest summer on record, and this one is way worse.  The LOCALS, born on the island, are suffering.  I have a coat a sweat at all times, prickly heat on my arms and chest, balls bleeding from scratching the jock rot. 
Walk a block and you are just fatigued.   It's just nuts.   And it's getting worse every year;  And the beaches are receding as the ocean level rises.

I blame Al Gore, frankly.


----------



## caelum (Jul 16, 2010)

lin said:


> I blame Al Gore, frankly.


 At least you didn't gore Al Franken.  A lot of them global-warming deniers would be tempted.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 16, 2010)

I always thought he was a big fat idiot.  But it's true that he's not inconvenient


----------



## RomanticRose (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm so very glad not to be in Dallas anymore.  It gets into the high 90's here in the day (very low humidity, though) but drops into the 50's or 60's at night.  Sleeping in the buff with the windows open to enjoy the mountain breeze is marvelous.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 16, 2010)

It's mid-90s in the day where I am, and 80 at night.


----------



## k3ng (Jul 16, 2010)

It's 90+ in the day here.. and hitting 100 tomorrow. Ugh.

My temperature gauge says it's 67 at night, but that's rubbish. It's so uncomfy in my apartment that I can barely sleep...


----------



## Doctor FabergÃ© (Jul 16, 2010)

13°C  A nice chilly winter to follow a toasty summer.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2010)

caelum said:


> Yet more evidence for global warming!!!  Am I right or am I right?  It's pretty hot in my neck of the woods, but we're getting lots of thunder storms.  The wind's crazy; trees are falling down.



Ah, this again. Complete BS, Caelum, and if you believe the crap people like Al Gore are feeding you, I feel sorry for you. There was a period of time about a million years ago called the "Bronze Age" where temperatures soared about to about ten degrees hotter than anything we've ever experienced. This period lasted for thousands of years. We weren't around, but I know what caused it! All the animals' farts destroyed the ozone layer! 

Global warming is the biggest farce in the history of the world. There is zero proof for it.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2010)

Doctor Fabergé said:


> 13°C  A nice chilly winter to follow a toasty summer.


 
We did have a very cold winter here. This summer has really been quite pleasant. Not too hot where I am, although the ambient temperature is a bit uncomfortable when I am sleeping.



> A lot of them global-warming deniers would be tempted.


It seems to be the fad today to call people who don't just by necessity fall in line with mainstream views a denier of one kind or another.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 16, 2010)

> A lot of them global-warming deniers would be tempted.



Is this the famous _denier cri_?


----------



## garza (Jul 16, 2010)

Not only do we have an ideal climate in Belize, ensured by Act of Parliament, but we have our own, exclusive, sky colour called Belizean Blue®. No other country is allowed to use this particular colour for their sky.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 16, 2010)

High 90's to @ 105 here so far. We also have a patented sky color. It's called Smog Brown@ (pretend that's a R instead of an a) It has another unique quality, in that you can actually taste it on really bad days.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 16, 2010)

Nothing like local flavor


----------



## caelum (Jul 16, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Ah, this again. Complete BS, Caelum, and if you believe the crap people like Al Gore are feeding you, I feel sorry for you. There was a period of time about a million years ago called the "Bronze Age" where temperatures soared about to about ten degrees hotter than anything we've ever experienced. This period lasted for thousands of years. We weren't around, but I know what caused it! All the animals' farts destroyed the ozone layer!
> 
> Global warming is the biggest farce in the history of the world. There is zero proof for it.



Hook, line and sinker!  I was hoping to stew up a debate.  As for there being zero proof for global warming, to use Al Gore's film as an example, what do you think about the two or so hours of proof that he presented?  That he made it up, or that he just egregiously stretched the facts?  And if so, what about the mass-scale support from the scientific community for Gore's film, its evidence, and global warming in general?  I'm honestly curious how the people who don't believe in global warming, who don't think all of our emissions are having an effect, can rationalize away so much fact.

And I'm very fond of calling people deniers.  Mermaid's nothing but a holocaust, Big Bang, Santa Clause denier.  Santa _is_ real—I just know it!  I _just know_.  I have a little something called _faith_.  You can't persecute me for my beliefs.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2010)

caelum said:


> Hook, line and sinker!  I was hoping to stew up a debate.  As for there being zero proof for global warming, to use Al Gore's film as an example, what do you think about the two or so hours of proof that he presented?  That he made it up, or that he just egregiously stretched the facts?  And if so, what about the mass-scale support from the scientific community for Gore's film, its evidence, and global warming in general?  I'm honestly curious how the people who don't believe in global warming, who don't think all of our emissions are having an effect, can rationalize away so much fact.



Caelum, Caelum, Caelum. I'm surprised at you. He bankrolled those scientists to give unfounded and mendacious "proof". You ask any respected scientist what they think of global warming and they will tell you it's a crock of s**t. It's a myth designed to rob hard-working people of their money by bringing in rules and laws which state they must cut out carbon emissions. It's not fact. It's bogus. And there have been several shows that have debunked Gore's crappy two-hour documentary. They've got real scientists who've completely torn apart Al Gore's scientists and refuted every single word they've said. 

Global warming is a crock. People need to start waking up and understanding that the half the crap our government feeds us is mendacious.


----------



## caelum (Jul 16, 2010)

Sam W said:


> scientist what they think of global warming and they will tell you it's a crock of s**t. It's a myth designed to rob hard-working people of their money by bringing in rules and laws which state they must cut out carbon emissions. It's not fact. It's bogus. And there have been several shows that have debunked Gore's crappy two-hour documentary. They've got real scientists who've completely torn apart Al Gore's scientists and refuted every single word they've said.


 
Now this is astounding.  Even the briefest of time spent researching the issue will reveal the scientific community's overwhelming consensus that humans are the largest cause of climate change.   Here is a link of a poll taken of American scientists showing their overwhelming support for humans as a cause of climate change.

http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/06/04/1003187107.full.pdf+html

I guess Al Gore bribed the more than a thousand climatologists that responded.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 16, 2010)

Sam W said:


> Caelum, Caelum, Caelum. I'm surprised at you. He bankrolled those scientists to give unfounded and mendacious "proof". You ask any respected scientist what they think of global warming and they will tell you it's a crock of s**t. It's a myth designed to rob hard-working people of their money by bringing in rules and laws which state they must cut out carbon emissions. It's not fact. It's bogus. And there have been several shows that have debunked Gore's crappy two-hour documentary. They've got real scientists who've completely torn apart Al Gore's scientists and refuted every single word they've said.
> 
> Global warming is a crock. People need to start waking up and understanding that the half the crap our government feeds us is mendacious.




Yeah, every scientist in the world has a different story off the record.  But in public, they all toe the government line, because otherwise an unmarked white van filled with space ninjas would come and snatch them off the street for "re-education".


Name some of these "respected" scientists, please, because every scientist I've ever met, including geographers, climatologists, and astronomers have believed in global warming.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Yeah, every scientist in the world has a different story off the record.  But in public, they all toe the government line, because otherwise an unmarked white van filled with space ninjas would come and snatch them off the street for "re-education".
> 
> 
> Name some of these "respected" scientists, please, because every scientist I've ever met, including geographers, climatologists, and astronomers have believed in global warming.



It's amazing the gullibility of the human race. We see a show on TV and we believe everything in it. Global warming is a myth, Ilasir. I've read countless books on the subject: _The Shock Doctrine, The Global Conspiracy, Rule by Secrecy, the Children of the Matrix, _and many, many more. The research in them is astounding, and every one of them blow the global warming theory out of the water, among other things. 

www.globalwarminghysteria.com/ten-myths-of-global-warming/

Read it. And there are thousands more of those pieces of literature that laugh in the face of global warming. We have an increase of, maybe, ten degrees in the last thirty years? And suddenly we're to blame? So what magic carbon emissions caused the Bronze Age? The Ice Age? If people would actually do some reading on the subject before branding it as bulls**t, the world might actually be a better place.


----------



## Sam (Jul 16, 2010)

Pay close attention to this part of that document: 

*MYTH 6:  The UN proved that man–made CO2  causes global warming. **FACT:   In a 1996 report by the UN on global warming, two statements were  deleted from the final draft. Here they are: 
1)     “None of the  studies cited above has shown clear evidence that we can attribute  the  observed climate changes to increases in greenhouse gases.”
2)      “No study to date has positively attributed all or part of the climate  change to man–made causes”*


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, Sam.  Very credible website. 

I don't base my opinion about global warming on Gore's stupid video, so you can make some use of all that extra CO2 and put the strawman out.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 16, 2010)

So the cow burp theory has been discarded?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2010)

I love the debates over climate change. They amount to people sticking their fingers in the bowl and arguing over how warm the water is.


----------



## Baron (Jul 16, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I love the debates over climate change. They amount to people sticking their fingers in the bowl and arguing over how warm the water is.



There's water in the bowl?


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2010)

Baron said:


> There's water in the bowl?


 
Well, why would you doubt that? It doesn't have to be demonstrated, you know? It is a hypothetical bowl of water. If we accept there's a hypothetical bowl of water then we've got to accept the water in the bowl will be a certain temperature. You'll have a tough time sticking your finger in a hypothetical bowl of water but the analogy is sufficient.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 16, 2010)

caelum said:


> And I'm very fond of calling people deniers.  Mermaid's nothing but a holocaust, Big Bang, Santa Clause denier.  Santa _is_ real—I just know it!  I _just know_.  I have a little something called _faith_.  You can't persecute me for my beliefs.


 
Santa and I go way back, actually.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn, saying "Hot enough for you?" has become politically inflammatory.


----------

